# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  كورس تعليمي كيفية إنشاء المواقع مع BlueVoda في وقت قياسي 10 دق؟

## siiin

[align=center]فيديو كيفية إنشاء المواقع مع BlueVoda في وقت قياسي 10 دق؟
Comment créer et mettre en ligne des sites Web avec BlueVoda ?

كيفية إنشاء وتحميل المواقع مع BlueVoda؟

VodaHost استضافة المواقع هو برنامج أكثر في غاية الروعة الجميع يبحث عنه سهل و تحفة يعطيك نتائج مرضية مع البرمجيات الحرة لصنع الموقع، منشئ الموقع BlueVoda. وبصرف النظر ،
مع هذا البرنامج
يقلل بدرجة كبيرة من الوقت اللازم لتخطيط و انشاء المواقع بسرعة
يقلل بدرجة كبيرة من الوقت اللازم لتخطيطVodaHost est un hébergeur Web qui vient avec un logiciel gratuit de fabrication de site Internet, le BlueVoda Website Builder. ہ part les couleurs et les liens de votre page, BlueVoda peut également installer des fonctionnalités e-commerce. Des paniers d'achats numériques permettent ainsi à vos clients d'acheter des objets, et l'argent est récupéré par le système pour vous être remis plus tard. Ceci réduit considérablement le temps requis pour la mise en page, parce que même un simple panier exige des centaines de lignes de code.

Building site web with BlueVoda in 10 mn - YouTube






[youtube]http://youtu.be/PPmeZ9ZWWWQ[/youtube][/align]

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كتيييييييييييييييييييير نايس 
يسلم الدايات

----------


## siiin

الله يسلمك الاخت الوردة الاردنية

----------

